

Religious Children Struggle To Separate Fact From Fiction - sklivvz1971
http://www.iflscience.com/brain/religious-children-struggle-separate-fact-fiction

======
pattisapu
A deep man believes in miracles, waits for them, believes in magic, believes
that the orator will decompose his adversary; believes that the evil eye can
wither, that the heart's blessing can heal; that love can exalt talent; can
overcome all odds.

Emerson

